# All of a sudden, no desktop audio detection



## Beefy1223 (Jul 4, 2020)

I have been using OBS to stream and record for 3 years now, and I've gotten a problem I am truly stumped on.

As of this afternoon, July 3rd, 2020, OBS is not showing any incoming audio from my "Desktop Audio" device, which is set to an output of my headset. My Elgato HD60 connected to my PS4 Pro collects audio just fine and is recognized on the audio meters. My microphone, set as default Audio input device can be heard with no problems by OBS. I can have music running on my desktop and be playing a game and OBS during recording and streaming has audio from my mic, but none from the applications on my desktop (game and Spotify included). It is a very frustrating problem that I hope someone can help me with. I will attach two log files, one from a stream test, and one from a recording. I've also included the log file from the first open today with the issues after reinstalling, if it helps.


----------



## carlmmii (Jul 4, 2020)

Question / Help - OBS doesn't capture any desktop audio, despite even reinstalling?
					

My mixer doesn't rise when I have desktop audio playing. Oddly enough, the microphone from the same headset actually works. I tried everything, reinstalling, turning monitoring on/off, changing the output to realtek instead. Didn't pick up any audio.




					obsproject.com
				






Lejten said:


> strange, but i suppose a windows update broke it.
> FIX for anyone else that gets this problem:
> turn windows sonic (7.1) on
> apply changes
> turn windows sonic (7.1) off.


----------



## Beefy1223 (Jul 4, 2020)

carlmmii said:


> Question / Help - OBS doesn't capture any desktop audio, despite even reinstalling?
> 
> 
> My mixer doesn't rise when I have desktop audio playing. Oddly enough, the microphone from the same headset actually works. I tried everything, reinstalling, turning monitoring on/off, changing the output to realtek instead. Didn't pick up any audio.
> ...




BRO, I'm in love with you. Thank god we didn't have that many good games last night in campaigns lol

FOR ANYONE VISITING THIS THREAD AFTER THIS POINT, THE ABOVE SOLUTION WORKS, JUST READ THE THREAD IN IT'S ENTIRETY.

Mainly the stuff about the 7/1 settings in your headset options once you pull up Audio Device settings.

On, apply, off, apply. Give it 3 seconds and you will see audio in OBS.


----------



## SupuhSel (Feb 2, 2021)

THANK YOU!!! I have been struggling for the past week to fix this. I had downloaded the Voicemod from stream deck and that's when it all went down hill. All the other forums I came across didn't work and I am glad that this was not only recent but also helped my problem! I ended up deleting voicemod haha.


----------



## lordopiewan (Feb 7, 2021)

Is there a solution like this for MacOS Big Sur? Cant listen to preview of OBS audio on headset or internal speakers


----------



## theoddpaw (Jan 7, 2023)

carlmmii said:


> Question / Help - OBS doesn't capture any desktop audio, despite even reinstalling?
> 
> 
> My mixer doesn't rise when I have desktop audio playing. Oddly enough, the microphone from the same headset actually works. I tried everything, reinstalling, turning monitoring on/off, changing the output to realtek instead. Didn't pick up any audio.
> ...


UR A LIFESAVER EVEN 2 YEARS LATER THIS STILL FIXES TH ISSUE. no other tutorial was helping


----------

